#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  "Yul-sa" Pangong lake (Ladakh) 43 min     "Юль са" - по-тибетски - место, где живет божество-хранитель.

## Olkhon

"Yul-sa" Pangong lake (Ladakh) 43 min

"Юль са" - по-тибетски - место, где живет божество-хранитель. 

Озеро Пангонг на высоте 4300 метров - одно из самых больших и красивых в Гималаях. Его протяженность сто двадцать пять километров. Здесь сходятся стихии воды, пространства, неба, ветра, земли, гор. Трудно устоять перед его величием и покоем. Оно покоряет и сердце, и разум своей суровой красотой и атмосферой покоя и гармонии.   Жизнь в этих местах не проста. Но есть особые люди, которые возвысившись над бытом повседневной жизни, отнимающим много сил и времени, даже ради простого выживания, умудряются построить своими силами храм в горах на высоте 5000 метров и даже посадить там целый сад....   

скачать в блюрей качестве
http://subarin.dyndns.tv/~subarin/ds...H/BDMV/STREAM/

----------

